# Disposer location



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

Checking to see which sink you typically install a disposer when there is a double bowl with large and small sink. I always installed them in the small sink but when I did it at my house I find it worthless. You can't pile up dishes and rinse them in the small sink. I tend to abuse the disposer as I can unclog drains myself, any other abusers out there.

Also, disposer or disposal, I,ve seen it written both ways from ISE.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Va. Plumber said:


> Checking to see which sink you typically install a disposer when there is a double bowl with large and small sink. quote]
> The Kitchen....................sink?


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I always heard that if the dishwasher is on the left of the sink, then the disposal should be on the far right. Think about it. From right to left, dispose on far right, rinse on far left, then put in dishwasher. All in one left motion. As far as the small side of the sink I let the home owner decide or I install it on the far oppsosite side of the dishwasher reguardless as to small or large bowl. Just my method.


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

Your method sounds logical Plasticman. That's the way I'm set up with the small sink on the right. I always asked the customer and they always wanted it on the small side so when I finally got my own, I did the same. Just doesn't seem convenient. I will change it one day. Either when I feel like taking plumbing home with me or the disposer burns up, whichever comes first.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I usually ask the HO before rough in as to their preference. All people are not the same. Some want it in the small sink, some in the deep one.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i always ask but it seems like most folks like it in the smaller basin. i haven't noticed a trend in relation to where the d/w is though. i call them disposals, my boss calls them disposers. maybe it's a generational thing?






paul


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> I always heard that if the dishwasher is on the left of the sink, then the disposal should be on the far right. Think about it. From right to left, dispose on far right, rinse on far left, then put in dishwasher. All in one left motion. As far as the small side of the sink I let the home owner decide or I install it on the far oppsosite side of the dishwasher reguardless as to small or large bowl. Just my method.


I wish mine was like that. Our garbage disposal is right next to the dishwasher - both sinks are the exact same size. We are constantly cleaning debris out of the other sink because that is where the kids pile the dishes.

My husband won't let me abuse the disposal. He puts most food scraps in the trash. If I run the disposal, I can just feel him thinking "she better let that water run longer." Do all men like to hear running water?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> Do all men like to hear running water?


 
only at home. otherwise i want people to pour hot bacon grease right down the drain. shove potato pealings and rice down the disposal. it's almost like free money.

i don't get paid to clear drains at home so let that water run baby.




paul


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

??? Disposal/er goes opposite of the side that the waste arm exits the wall regardless of bowl orientation.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

SMELLS is correct for ease of finish out.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> ??? Disposal/er goes opposite of the side that the waste arm exits the wall regardless of bowl orientation.


 
I thought that was what those accordian SJT pieces were for unless you could get your hands on some durable radiator hose.... Aren't these products designed to accommodate either orientation?:jester:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I would say the correct answer is which ever side the customer wants:thumbsup:


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I've always used this rule: people are usually right handed, and wash dishes from left to right. So the soapy water goes in the left sink, the disposer in the right sink. That means that the drain rough is on the left. Wash on the left, rinse on the right, drain board to the right of the sink. This is applicable even if there's a dishwasher because you often need to wash just a few dishes or pots & pans.

If there's a middle small sink, that's usually considered the "vegetable" sink, and the disposer goes there. 

If the sink has a large basin and a small basin, the disposer goes in the small one. That's because you're washing in the deep one, and it leaves the small one to rinse or clean off dishes.

These things can vary with homeowner preferences. 

In my own house, I put the sink in the middle of the cabinets in the middle of the window. Who wants to stare at a wall while washing dishes? The dishwasher is around the corner on the left side. What's neat is I can open the dishwasher, pull out the silverware drawer, and just move from DW to drawer with one hand.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

protech said:


> i Would Say The Correct Answer Is Which Ever Side The Customer Wants:thumbsup:


Badda Bing...........


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Smells,, if you rough the sink in on the right side using an end outlet waste, then YOUR rough-in decision would place the disposal on the opposite side automatically. The home owner may not want it that way. Therefore you rough the sink in with the drain opposite the side that the owner would want the disposal. That is the way I was taught. Yah or Nay?


----------

